# What are you driving?



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

What type of vehicle do you drive? You don't necessarily have to own it, as long as you drive it. Parents car is OK.


----------



## Forte (Jul 26, 2013)

I drive a horse, it's a nice vehicle.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Bought a new very cool and retro bicycle today. Love it to bits. Perhaps I'l even upload some pictures of it


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Sorry i can't answer because your poll has way too limited options, anyway these can be found from my hangar.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2013)

I just bought a 2013 VW Passat TDI SEL and love it! In fact, I traded in my 2008 BMW 328i and greatly prefer the VW: smoother, more quiet ride; far roomier interior; and superior gas mileage. On a 2000 mile road trip, I averaged 49 MPG!


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Kontrapunctus said:


> I just bought a 2013 VW Passat TDI SEL and love it! In fact, I traded in my 2008 BMW 328i and greatly prefer the VW: smoother, more quiet ride; far roomier interior; and superior gas mileage. On a 2000 mile road trip, I averaged 49 MPG!


I believe that's a diesel engine? Do you have any problems finding fuel stations? I was going to get the Jetta Sportswagon diesel, a few years ago, but ended up with an Outback wagon. My wife didn't like the Jetta because she didn't want to deal with refueling it. Somehow thought that not all gas stations had diesel.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Traded in the old Beetle on this.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2013)

Pyotr said:


> I believe that's a diesel engine? Do you have any problems finding fuel stations? I was going to get the Jetta Sportswagon diesel, a few years ago, but ended up with an Outback wagon. My wife didn't like the Jetta because she didn't want to deal with refueling it. Somehow thought that not all gas stations had diesel.


Yes, it's a diesel, and no, I have no problems finding stations. I'd say 90-95% of CA stations sell diesel fuel.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

Ravndal said:


> Bought a new very cool and retro bicycle today. Love it to bits. Perhaps I'l even upload some pictures of it


Please do! 

[To make at least 25 characters]


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

My usual vehicle is a 1998 Stratus. But my fun car is a 1977 Corvette I am slowly restoring.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Opel Corsa Ecoflex Diesel - fuel consumption is 22.5 km per liter diesel, or 53 miles per US gallon.

View attachment 22029


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

In Amsterdam, with all its tram-lines, the Dutch called the pedestrian mode -- walking -- "Line 2"

"How are you getting there?"

"Line 2"


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

My ma n' papa insane!!.................


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

MagneticGhost said:


> My ma n' papa insane!!.................


Damn it! I knew I was too late!


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Novelette said:


> Please do!
> 
> [To make at least 25 characters]


















This is how i roll. I love being able to sit with a straight back and see the world.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

My car before I started fixing it








and after








effective rat rod look don't you think


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I drive a Toyota Camry with 197,000 miles on it. But there ain't nothing wrong with the radio.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> effective rat rod look don't you think


Definitely! Although this is from New Zealand, they seem to have the same attitude to cars as you do.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Taggart said:


> Definitely! Although this is from New Zealand, they seem to have the same attitude to cars as you do.


A Hillman Avenger- they do indeed need some help in the shakky Is

Aussie SUV


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

2004 VW Jetta GLS - 1.8 Turbo


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I drive a 2007 Audi A6, one of my dad's former cars. I like it a lot; it's had very few issues.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

kenoc said:


> traded in the old beetle on this.


*nice!*.........................


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I drive my legs to the university, and then back.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Kontrapunctus said:


> I just bought a 2013 VW Passat TDI SEL and love it! In fact, I traded in my 2008 BMW 328i and greatly prefer the VW: smoother, more quiet ride; far roomier interior; and superior gas mileage. On a 2000 mile road trip, I averaged 49 MPG!


So, a horse .


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I try to avoid moving if I can. When I do move, I don't drive.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

My wife crazy.

.....................................................................................


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Forte said:


> I drive a horse, it's a nice vehicle.


I love horses. What breed of horse do you ride? Do you use it for recreational use, or actually for everyday practical things. Looks like someone else also checked horse, be interesting if both could tells us more and maybe a pic.


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

drpraetorus said:


> My usual vehicle is a 1998 Stratus. But my fun car is a 1977 Corvette I am slowly restoring.


Must be costing you a fortune restoring that Corvette, but what a car.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Motorcycle. I cannot begin to afford a car, but I have to have something, because here in Dark Africa public transportation is all but non-existent.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Tricycle. 


Also known as a Toyota Avalon.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Klavierspieler said:


> Tricycle.
> 
> Also known as a Toyota Avalon.


I'm just guessing here but pretty sure it does not look like these? take your pick


----------



## musicphotogAnimal (Jul 24, 2012)

Our car...a 2004 Chevy Impala just before we brought it home from the dealership. It needs a good car wash now.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

aleazk said:


> I drive my legs to the university, and then back.


The Chinese refer to this as "going number eleven" for obvious reasons...


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2013)

musicphotogAnimal said:


> Our car...a 2004 Chevy Impala just before we brought it home from the dealership. It needs a good car wash now.


The quickest way to ruin a good paint job is through a car wash.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

When I go back to college, it'll just be my own 2 feet, but maybe I'll bring my bicycle to college for this semester.


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

I drive a _'Galilean'_ type of vehicle:









_'... and nevertheless, it does move.'_

Galileo Galilei


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Ravndal said:


> View attachment 22053
> 
> View attachment 22054
> 
> ...


In appearance that is very like what was called a "victory bike" during WW2.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I don't drive. I fly in the sky with my cape.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Ondine said:


> I drive a _'Galilean'_ type of vehicle:
> 
> View attachment 22194
> 
> ...


lol, evidently it does move, because someone had to put a rock in front of the wheel for keeping the car still.


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

aleazk said:


> lol, evidently it does move, because someone had to put a rock in front of the wheel for keeping the car still.


I usually keep a log of wood but by some reason it got lost; so an available rock was the only option.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> When I go back to college, it'll just be my own 2 feet, but maybe I'll bring my bicycle to college for this semester.


I enjoyed cycling when I was younger. Alas, here in South Africa cycling is the green way to attempt suicide.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

What am I driving? Or what do I *want* to drive?


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Glad to see "bicycle" as one of the options- even if I can't honestly make that my response. [I spend more time behind the wheel of one of our sedans than I spend in the saddle of the bike.]


Huilunsoittaja said:


> When I go back to college, it'll just be my own 2 feet, but maybe I'll bring my bicycle to college for this semester.


Nothin' like having a bike at college. However, in my case, I was dependent on roommates who were cool with me keeping it up in the room. You see, if you had a decent bike locked-up outside, Someone would target it for theft. And in the case of some (would-be) thieves, if they couldn't steal it, they would instead vandalize it.

I'd love to do intermodal bicycle-commutes to work... but they're made impractical- mostly by my workplace- which refuses to allow secure-storage options.

Two-wheeling isn't the future for places like the American Southwest-- but here in the Northeast Corridor, there's no reason (other than lack of political will) we can't be as bicycle-friendly as the BeNeLux countries- but that's probably a rant for another thread.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Originally Posted by Ravndal 
Attachment 22053
Attachment 22054

This is how i roll. I love being able to sit with a straight back and see the world.



Hilltroll72 said:


> In appearance that is very like what was called a "victory bike" during WW2.


Just looked at the second photo. It doesn't really look that much like a Victory bike. Yours is obviously of high quality... and your tires are fatter. Is the right hand grip a shifter? The Victory bike was designed to conserve steel and rubber.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2013)

Seat Arosa from 1996, small one liter motor, and it's green!


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

A Honda civic four door for the most part and a Chrysler Town & Country minivan when I gotta haul out the full p.a. and drum set.


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

Driving my partner round the twist - nah, I walk everywhere or get public transport.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Drive my dad's 2001 Firebird Formula (hatchback coupe--I answered coupe for the poll). Yes, it's the 5.7L V8. We've put the Ram-Air hood on it and fitted low-restriction exhaust, so it has about 25 BHP more than stock, and it goes like stink (and sounds amazing). Yet, we still manage 24 mpg. Could use a serious tune-up, though, and I accidentally bent the exhaust pipe when I took it out on a dirt road. 

A couple years ago, when I was in high school, my dad called me during lunch. He said that he'd just had a call from the sheriff, who said he caught the car doing 90+ mph in a 50 zone passing three cars at once with four teenagers in the car. The sheriff said he was busy at the time, so he only took down the license plate instead of pulling us over. My dad told me "that's how I want you to drive the car, but just don't get caught!"


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

ford cougar.....that any good?


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

What I drive:
To get groceries: VW Tiguan SUV
To impress girls and street race: Toyota Scion TC, heavily modified.


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

I drive my companion's car when there's no alternative. It's a BMW Z4 convertible.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I sold my Porsche 911 coupe, so right now I'm driving a BMW 328i 4 door sedan and a VW GTI hatchback.

It's a tough life, but someone's got to do it!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Since 8 April I've been driving a Toyota Prius C. The engineering in this thing is amazing. The onboard computer does its complicated job way better than I could, and with a little help from me the car averages just under 60 MPUSG.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

My multi million dollar vehicle
View attachment 44579


I choose not to drive, I don't own a car. I haven't driven to work in ten years, I haven't owned a car in five years.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2014)

2013 VW Passat TDI. It's actually smoother, quieter, and more comfy than my previous 2007 BMW 328, not to mention 40-50 mpg on the freeway!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I currently have a 328i 2007 and those damn run-flat tires are abominable. So rough over even small bumps!!!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

My mom and dad both have Chrysler sedans, although my mom's is luxury model (the Concorde LXi). I drive my mom's car a lot more, since my dad needs his car a lot more and my mom is homemaker. I commuted to college last week for a series of rehearsals with my mom's car, but except for rare occasions like that, I rarely drive. I live on campus during the year, so I just walk.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

hpowders said:


> I currently have a 328i 2007 and those damn run-flat tires are abominable. So rough over even small bumps!!!


You really don't _have_ to run them flat...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Ukko said:


> You really don't _have_ to run them flat...


Ha! Ha! Changing to normal tires, there's no room for a spare. A few more years and I'll trade it in.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Pair of 1963 legs, one fairly careful owner. I haven't been able to hold a UK driving license for 23 years since a period of illness damaged my eyesight. I use public transport and taxis where there are gaps - I reckon it's rather cheaper than having a second car.

Mrs. Vox drives the family car, known affectionately as 'the Tank', a Ford Mondeo TDCi (diesel) which I suspect would run forever, but Mrs. V's not enamoured of it, and wants something smaller now (a VW Golf, probably) as our offspring are more independent now.

Neither our daughter nor our son has wanted to drive yet and neither has learned - is this the future in Europe, I wonder?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

TurnaboutVox said:


> [...]
> Neither our daughter nor our son has wanted to drive yet and neither has learned - is this the future in Europe, I wonder?


In the US at least it's an urban thing.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

TurnaboutVox said:


> Neither our daughter nor our son has wanted to drive yet and neither has learned - is this the future in Europe, I wonder?


How old are they? People learn to drive pretty late in the US too, some people not getting their licenses until college or even after college. I believe I got mine when I was 17, the "provisional' license which is the technical term for full license of someone under 21. This past March I got the official "Full License" which my parents also call my "Drinking License"  I never enjoyed driving or the process to get a license, but it's just an obligation around here since places are so spread apart, and you never know when it will be an absolute necessity, for example an emergency. I don't plan on owning a car any time soon (it's terribly expensive to maintain), but that's not a reason not to learn how to drive.

Or it could be chauvinism run-deep... my own grandmother in Europe can't drive because my grandfather wouldn't teach her...


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> How old are they? People learn to drive pretty late in the US too, some people not getting their licenses until college or even after college.[...] I got the official "Full License" which my parents also call my "Drinking License"


19 and 22. I suspect they will eventually, though you don't really need to drive in densely populated urban England . My daughter has a 'drinking' licence too!


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

hpowders said:


> View attachment 44573
> View attachment 44574
> 
> 
> I sold my Porsche 911 coupe


Why, Hpowders, why ??.

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Our pleasure and guilt is a Range Rover 4.6 hse. 
An Oldie with a very smooth V8 and stuffed with luxurious nonsense. Last model before they became posh.
The bills from the fuelcompany gives me nightmares sometimes.
When the children are of to college, uni or whatever lives they choose, I'll have Hpowders' 911.

Cheers,
Jos


----------

